# Removing scratches from a damascus petty



## Vangelis

I have a damascus steel 150mm petty which has some cosmetic scratches due to sharpening, I don't mind having them, but I would like to re-handle this knife so for this occasion I decided to remove them. 

What should be the best approach for this task? This is what I have in mind:

1. 0000 steel wool together with some polishing compound (I have autosol) to remove the scratches
2. Clean the blade from fingerprints or anything else using alcohol
3. use the hot vinegar bath technique to enhance the damascus pattern... 

any comments 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vangelis_k/8637271805/in/photostream/


----------



## EdipisReks

you'll want to use something as coarse as the coarsest scratches, then move to finer materials to remove those. i'd use wet/dry sandpaper, starting with 320->600->1000.


----------



## WillC

It depends on the finish on the damascus and the grit finish of the marks from sharpening. Most damascus is finished hand rubbed to 400-800 grit, etched, then the highs polished with a much higher grit very lightly, say 2000 grit.
Have you used stuff called micromesh? I use it allot for post finish touch ups because it works very gently without lubrication and with no loose grit. I would try some of that, depending on the finish 1500-4000 grit and come down a grit as necessary. Always work with the scratches in line heel to tip. Finish with a fresh piece in one direction only.


----------



## Vangelis

Thank you for your replies,

The scratches are from 400grit and 1000grit synthetic stone.  yes why someone who learns to sharpen used a 400g . I don't know about the damascus grit, but is a "industrial" knife. Otherwhise, I haven't used micromesh, but I am sure I can get it in Denmark.

To sum up.

1. Use of progressive grits 
2. Follow the scratches direction
3. Clean 
4. etch...

I will give it a try


----------



## ThEoRy

Vangelis said:


> Thank you for your replies,
> 
> The scratches are from 400grit and 1000grit synthetic stone.  yes why someone who learns to sharpen used a 400g . I don't know about the damascus grit, but is a "industrial" knife. Otherwhise, I haven't used micromesh, but I am sure I can get it in Denmark.
> 
> To sum up.
> 
> 1. Use of progressive grits
> 2. Follow the scratches direction
> 3. Clean
> 4. etch...
> 
> I will give it a try



After you etch you have to sharpen again. The acids destroy the edge and it needs to be refreshed.


----------



## EdipisReks

ThEoRy said:


> After you etch you have to sharpen again. The acids destroy the edge and it needs to be refreshed.



yep


----------



## Vangelis

ThEoRy said:


> After you etch you have to sharpen again. The acids destroy the edge and it needs to be refreshed.



will do sir


----------

